# Got the whoopin of a life time.



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

This will hurt for a long time. Evidently Ricky (rwhit37) was sending me a bomb of my own as I was sending him one. He actually dropped off the package at the PO just before I blew of his porch. Then he went crazy and actually got his box back from the PO and and added a little gift to his bomb. This guy is crazy. This is honestly the most impressive line up of smokes I have ever seen in person and feel a little intimidated even holding them. I can not thank you enough Ricky. This is just incredible. I never though the day would come that I would be fearful of this whole new slope. Whew. 

This is what I found after my doorbell rang. 


Thanks again buddy. I feel like I am dreaming RG PLEASE !!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Nice carnage indeed!! Very nice!! :tu


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Unless I am mistaken (which happens often), the 2006 EL from Cohiba is a Pyramide. I'm not sure what you have there but it isn't a pyramide.


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Owned!! :ss:tu:tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Without a doubt one of the greatest hits I have ever seen.

WOW!!

Great job Ricky. 

Al


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Sweet! You got 2 Opus now, so I want to know when you lite one up! Then wash it down with a Cohiba. :tu


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Bax said:


> Sweet! You got 2 Opus now, so I want to know when you lite one up! Then wash it down with a Cohiba. :tu


Will do Tim.:tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

pnoon said:


> Unless I am mistaken (which happens often), the 2006 EL from Cohiba is a Pyramide. I'm not sure what you have there but it isn't a pyramide.


You sir, are correct. :tu

Aside from that, you got a hell of a bomb there, man. Ricky is not one to mess with!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Looks like a short sublime..


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> Looks like a short sublime..


like a sig vi with a EL band...


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Without a doubt one of the greatest hits I have ever seen.
> 
> WOW!!
> 
> ...


x2 
holy craaapa! man what a hit.


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Yea. I was a little leary about the EL '06. It was good smoke though. I think a little band switching was involved. :hn


Thank you again Gary for the humi. I hope you like the smokes!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

rwhit37 said:


> Yea. I was a little leary about the EL '06. It was good smoke though. I think a little band switching was involved. :hn
> 
> Thank you again Gary for the humi. I hope you like the smokes!


I'm sure I will love them all bro. I'm gonna burn the crap out of that cigar in the 06 EL band. I dont care what it really is. Looks and smells great.:tu
I cant thank you enough Ricky, but THANKS !


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

I should have researched.:hn I smoked the other one I had and didn't think about looking it up. Smoke brother I just think it was a band switch


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Incredible!!!!*

:dr:dr

Ricky well done !!! I take my hat off to you!!!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Ricky's a freakin' monster.

Carnage & destruction. 

I like it!


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

I shoulda warned you fokkers not to poop in Ricky's Cheerios. He's an ornery bastard. :ss


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

jmcrawf1 said:


> I shoulda warned you fokkers not to poop in Ricky's Cheerios. He's an ornery bastard. :ss


:r:r Aint that the truth.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

B-E-A-Utiful


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

rwhit37 said:


> I should have researched.:hn I smoked the other one I had and didn't think about looking it up. Smoke brother I just think it was a band switch


Gonna light er up today. The consruction and smell of this thing is awesome so it has gotta be a band switch. :2 We will find out shortly. I'll let you know how it was. :tu


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

gwc4sc said:


> Gonna light er up today. The consruction and smell of this thing is awesome so it has gotta be a band switch. :2 We will find out shortly. I'll let you know how it was. :tu


I puzzled by the term "band switch". From what?


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

pnoon said:


> I puzzled by the term "band switch". From what?


Uhhh. Good point Peter.:tu Don't know. Regardless of what it really is I am stoked to have it and will enjoy every second of it.(hopefully):r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

gwc4sc said:


> Uhhh. Good point Peter.:tu Don't know. Regardless of what it really is I am stoked to have it and will enjoy every second of it.(hopefully):r


I appreciate your enthusiasm. But I find it hard to get excited about a fake Cuban cigar. That is not to say it can't be an enjoyable smoke. Just that it is not what it is presented as. Could be Cuban tobacco. But more likely it isn't.
:2


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

pnoon said:


> I appreciate your enthusiasm. But I find it hard to get excited about a fake Cuban cigar. That is not to say it can't be an enjoyable smoke. Just that it is not what it is presented as. Could be Cuban tobacco. But more likely it isn't.
> :2


Who knows! It tasted like a cuban cigar IMO. Never had the Primadies EL '06. So I can't compare the 2.

Regardless, enjoy the "mystery" cigar, Gary. Let me know what you thought about it, good or bad. Sorry for :hn myself on this one.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

rwhit37 said:


> Who knows! It tasted like a cuban cigar IMO. Never had the Primadies EL '06. So I can't compare the 2.
> 
> Regardless, enjoy the "mystery" cigar, Gary. Let me know what you thought about it, good or bad. Sorry for :hn myself on this one.


Hey, I can vouch for Ricky on this....His intentions were good.... And I see some other cuban tobacco in that pic.......:tu

Smoke that sucker, and If it tastes funny, do what I do; cut that sumbitch in half and take pics. I was gifted a fake a while ago and such is this game we play called 'cigars'.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Sending of fakes has got to stop! I have been sent more than my fair share from PIF, and the like, and it is just wrong. 

Guys, make sure that what you have is real before sending out.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Sandman said:


> Sending of fakes has got to stop! I have been sent more than my fair share from PIF, and the like, and it is just wrong.
> 
> Guys, make sure that what you have is real before sending out.


I think it's a little different in a MAW/Pif situation than an unsolicited bomb....:2 Sh!t happens....


----------



## TDIvey (Mar 2, 2008)

That is a smack down indeed - now show some patience and let them sit for a few months - LOL DOUBT IT!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

jmcrawf1 said:


> I think it's a little different in a MAW/Pif situation than an unsolicited bomb....:2 Sh!t happens....


:tpd:

Everyone needs to calm down a little. Ricky is a stand up guy and I know his intentions were great. The other nine sticks are legit and the one in question was gifted to him by a customer. So its not an 06' EL Oh well. I smoked it today and it was a good stick. In the words of Joel "Sh!t happens". In no way does this change my opinion of Ricky's gesture and I am happy to call him a friend. I understand Peters point and I respect his opinion. I am still lookin forward to meeting you at a SHIT sometime. At the same time there is no need to try and belittle this great gift from an awesome brother.

Thanks again Ricky :tu


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Sandman said:


> Sending of fakes has got to stop! I have been sent more than my fair share from PIF, and the like, and it is just wrong.
> 
> Guys, make sure that what you have is real before sending out.


Seriously, if you want to belittle me do it in a PM. I spoke to Gary already about the situation and apologized for my mistake. He understands completely and he also understands the gesture not what specific smokes were in the package.

Also, who died and made you a MOD?! They have previously commented on this thread about the situation and they have taken care of it. If you have something negative to say hit the back button and look at something else! Spare everyone from the negativity! I'm sorry for the mistakes that you have been sent but you know what sh!t happens! No one dies, no one gets killed over it! It was an honest mistake and if you can not accept it, I'm sorry. I'm sorry for all the "fakes" you have been sent from other BOTL here at CS that were trying to fulfill a PIF or a MAW. We try to do our best and sometimes we mess up. We are human, not God!

I'm sorry if I have offended anyone here at CS but I thought that this post was way out of line and uncalled for.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Great hit!! Gotta love them Cuban missiles!! :tu :tu


----------



## ritan (Oct 16, 2007)

Now this is a smackback! :tu:tu

This goes into the "I'm speechless" territory; Well done, Ricky.

Enjoy them, Gary.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Top shelf hit Ricky damn fine indeed.

Makes me want to go out and bomb someone.

:ss


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

rwhit37 said:


> Seriously, if you want to belittle me do it in a PM. I spoke to Gary already about the situation and apologized for my mistake. He understands completely and he also understands the gesture not what specific smokes were in the package.
> 
> Also, who died and made you a MOD?! They have previously commented on this thread about the situation and they have taken care of it. If you have something negative to say hit the back button and look at something else! Spare everyone from the negativity! I'm sorry for the mistakes that you have been sent but you know what sh!t happens! No one dies, no one gets killed over it! It was an honest mistake and if you can not accept it, I'm sorry. I'm sorry for all the "fakes" you have been sent from other BOTL here at CS that were trying to fulfill a PIF or a MAW. We try to do our best and sometimes we mess up. We are human, not God!
> 
> I'm sorry if I have offended anyone here at CS but I thought that this post was way out of line and uncalled for.


1) I saw Sandman's post as a general statement - not necessarily a personal attack. Although, I can understand why you took it as such.
2) If you honestly feel that the issue should have been handled via PM, then you should have taken your own advice. Posting your diatribe in public serves no purpose to the rest of the community.

To all: If you feel you have been "attacked" unfairly in public, replying in public is just as wrong. Take it to PMs.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

pnoon said:


> 1) I saw Sandman's post as a general statement - not necessarily a personal attack.


This is exactly what it was. I didn't mean a personal attack on the guy who sent the bomb.

I think that it is awesome that he bombed his friend, I am just concerned that fakes might end up getting passed on.


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

Sandman said:


> This is exactly what it was. I didn't mean a personal attack on the guy who sent the bomb.
> 
> I think that it is awesome that he bombed his friend, I am just concerned that fakes might end up getting passed on.


This isn't the first time I've seen this issue come up recently. I think it is very important to emphasize that if you are not 100% sure that the cigar is genuine, DO NOT SEND IT OUT!! I understand some may feel that "it's just a gift" and "it's the thought that counts," and while I agree with those sentiments, it ruins the trust held within the community and perpetuates problems that already exist with authenticating cigars when fakes are sent out. If it's not about the cigar...then send something else. It's not a matter of how the cigar tastes, it's about trust. I haven't seen much malicious peddling of fakes around, but it is still a troubling trend to see this happening. The oft repeated adage "Know your source" extends to gifting and trading cigars. Make sure you are 100% certain of provenance before sending out the cigar and if you make a mistake, then be willing to learn from your mistakes.


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Everything I have sent and will send comes from an authorized habanos dealer directly to my humidor then from their to the recipient. Unless the USPS is swaping sticks I amd pretty sure they are authentic.
:tu


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Mods, please close this thread.

If the discussion wants to be taken further about fakes being sent and trade please start another thread. This is not the correct section nor thread for this disscussion.:2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

I think you owe Ricky a kidney! :r


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Great hit! 









(I thought passing off fakes resulted in a royal gang-bang of RG dinging? Maybe that only just happens to me?)


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I think you owe Ricky a kidney! :r


If I had 3 he could definitely have one.:r


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

You deserve the abuse!!! Sweet Hit!!!:tu


----------

